# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Has anyone...

## NeAvO

...Changed their image while Lding.
like have you turned into a bird or changed to te opposie sex?

If you have do you feel the differences, i know that you can feel the difference in shape but does it feel real or you can feel different but not like you would expect?

Hope that makes sense  ::roll::

----------


## Jupilér

....
you said, ''not like you expected'', but it is exactly how you expect it to be.
dreams are memories and expectations.
if you have a idee of how it should feel to be a bird, then that's the way you are gonna
 feel.


Jup

----------


## BillyBob

I've only turned into two things in my dreams:

1) an Easter egg, i didn't really "turn into it" so much as i shifted my consciousness into it. when i was "it" though i had an odd 360 distorted view of the room i was in and it felt like i was just looking at everything through my minds eye. (it was pretty weird)

2) a guinea pig. I was walking through my house when i suddenly saw a dark figure in the corner of my eye, so what did I do? I morphed into a guinea pig, jumped onto his face, and proceeded to scratch the shit out of him  :tongue2: 
as a guinea pig my perception changed so i was really close to the floor, I didn't really notice how i was walking because i was flooded with adrenaline and my feet were on autopilot  ::?: 

anyway yeah, thats all iv ever turned into

----------


## Valvo

I have had alot of dreams as the opposite sex. However I've never had a lucid dream though. Unfortunetly most of my dreams seem to be in the third person. I really should find out how to lucid dream. I have the worst dream recall on the planet. Oh well, If I ever have a lucid dream, I'll tell you if there's much of a difference.  ::D:

----------

